# Glock 20C anyone?



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I picked up a GLock20C 10 mm the other day. Was wondering if anyone has one and what they think of it? I doubt it will replace my Kimber as a carry weapon got it more for home defense. Has both a light and laser on her along with the nite sites.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Good gun, I'm not a big fan of the 10mm's though. If its just going to be aq home gun your set, but if you want to plink and shoot often, I think you'll see ammo is a pita.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

great piece, too the contrary I like the 10mm... a nice tree-stand gun season gun...


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

littleking said:


> great piece, too the contrary I like the 10mm... a nice tree-stand gun season gun...



That is like the 2nd or 3rd time someone has mentioned hunting with a 10mm. I read that it is carried up North by LEO because it is one of the few Autos that you can use in a bear attack. Not sure how true that is or the next time I will have a chance to test it on a bear but sounded like a neat story.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

The 10mm is a "hot" .40 cal round; same size bullet but more powder. Good comparison is the .38 special and the .357. The .45 is a larger and heavier yet slower moving round. I haven't looked for 10mm ammo in a few years, I had a friend that had the 20C and it was harder to find good ammo since the .40 became so popular.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I picked up 4 boxes of practice and 2 boxes of Black Talons at the Gun Show Sun. Was not to hard to run across. Also found a little better price on-line for some, but always fun to just pay-up and walk-out.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Cool. Enjoy it! BTW, what laser is on it? Grip, guide rod or light/laser combo?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

My Kimber has the Crimson Trace and I currently have a Laser/light combo on G20C but thinking of switching to a Guide rod so I can put the Laser/Light back on the AR where it belongs. lol


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Black Talons probably sat you back a couple bucks.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Black Talons probably sat you back a couple bucks.



I am thinking the Remington 180 gr were $29 and the Talons were $40ish. Good thing about the Talons is you hope to only need few to check POI and then "1" later as needed.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

BigChessie said:


> I am thinking the Remington 180 gr were $29 and the Talons were $40ish. Good thing about the Talons is you hope to only need few to check POI and then "1" later as needed.


Was that $40 for 20rds???


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

BigChessie said:


> My Kimber has the Crimson Trace and I currently have a Laser/light combo on G20C but thinking of switching to a Guide rod so I can put the Laser/Light back on the AR where it belongs. lol


The Lasermax is a good sight, (http://www.lasermax.com/category.php?id=1 ) a little expensive but dead nutz. I bought my dad 1 for his duty gun a couple years ago. They also have a grip type similar to the crimson trace setup.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Was that $40 for 20rds???



Yepper, the "old [email protected]" DP'S Black box. 

Sharp Charge, I will check them out. Thanks


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

10mm should be quite easy to reload for as well... buy a couple hundred rounds of brass and away you go.

as for ballistics, it's right below 800ft/lbs of energy... i'd hate to get hit by one 

with my 44, your looking at 1200ft/lbs of energy, but with a 220gr bullet and 200fps faster... also substantially more recoil.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i read in his book that ted nugent hunts whitetail with a 10mm

ive got 5 glocks and a 10mm aint one, not that theres anything wrong with it, just havent found one for the right price, hey Bigcheesie, if you dont like yours, you know how to pm me


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

ezbite said:


> i read in his book that ted nugent hunts whitetail with a 10mm
> 
> ive got 5 glocks and a 10mm aint one, not that theres anything wrong with it, just havent found one for the right price, hey Bigcheesie, if you dont like yours, you know how to pm me


I just closed a deal on a Lee Pro 1000, so I hope to start cranking out some rounds.

Here is what I have ordered or about to order so I can use it for Whitetail:
Extended Mag release
Dual Action Buffer Spring
Lightening Rod
6" Long Wolf Ported Slide and Barrel
Either a 5lb connector or Comp Spring kit.

My REALLY WANT IT BUT DON"T NEED IT!!

Drop in 50GI Drop in Conversion [email protected]

I have a few SA XD's that I am looking to swap out for more Glocks
If ya happen to have anything in a G21 or G35 maybe we can work a deal


----------

